# Tandems on Copper Harbor trails



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

We've added more tandem riding photos taken at Copper Harbor, MI like this one to our gallery. For those who care we've got over 150 miles of IMBA built, single track trails in the Keweenaw peninsula. Our MTBR photo gallery is at http://tinyurl.com/6y9mr3 Or use the words Copper Harbor, Swedetown, Churning Rapids or Michigan Tech in the search engine to view more of this areas trails. Maybe we'll see you here?? :thumbsup: Hope so!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dang, wish we had that kind of singletrack when I lived up there. Been gone 10 years and have only been back once.

I heard about the improvements to the tech ski trails, but was kinda assuming that would have wiped out some of the existing singletrack. 

I don't recall any singletrack at Copper Harbor or Swedetown at that time. 

Sounds like IMBA has been busy.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

I should clarify that most of the trails here were built to IMBA standards, not actually built by IMBA. The bandit trails at tech have been replaced with sustainable ones. We live just a few blocks from there. Why did you leave and when will we see you back????


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Why did I leave? Had to graduate at some point! The wife and I both graduated from Tech. My dad is a Tech Alum, and my wife's grandfather came over from Cornwall to work in the Copper mines. Would have loved to stay in the area, but alas, there is nearly an endless supply of young engineers in the area with engineering jobs few and far between.

It is a lot closer to where our families are (WI and MN) than Oregon, where we live now, but getting back that direction is somewhat of a side trip. My inlaws have a cabin down in Watersmeet, but that is about as close as I've been lately.

No immediate plans for a return, but my dad does some part time consulting work for an Engineering firm that opened up a branch office in Houghton. He mentioned what I do and who I work for (one of their biggest competitors) and they asked for a resume. 

If my job ever goes south, I'd look into getting back there. 

How are the housing prices there? When I left, $100K would have gotten you a really nice house. Though maybe my college student standards (living in an old mining era house with no insulation) might be a bit different.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

twd, Yes we’ll I’m sure housing prices are up in the 10ys since you left, but they didn’t do the 10% up every year, then crash like many areas across the country did. Not sure if you’re interested but in the 5 years since we moved here, engineering companies have been opening branches to capture the tech grads who wanted to stay. If you’d like some names just PM us. None the less we have a group of people here who love our mild temps in the summer for riding, not to mention all the roads and MB trails here, then XC ski in the deep and glorious snow we get. We moved to the shores of Lake Superior over 10 years ago and don’t plan to leave. We used to live in Ironwood MI and my spouse is from northern MN. Oh and we lived in Medford, OR for a while so we can appreciate some of the the trails out there like the McKenzie river and others we got to do. Hope we see ya here again sometime!


----------

